# conditions are the worst



## banana420 (Dec 7, 2009)

im retiring the board for the year after one more voyage to vermont. this has been the worst season as far as conditions go in the 5 years ive been riding.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

What Vermont are you boarding in? Vermont just got 16 inches of snow.


----------



## banana420 (Dec 7, 2009)

im not going til march 6th tho so who knows what it'll be like than i was up there in the end of january and it was terrible. ice everywhere.. but i also ride in NY,NJ and NH and NY and NJ are sucking lately.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

any conditions today are going to be better than the ones in may-september .. appreciate it when you got it .. stay dedicated and ride


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry to hear that! 

Conditions are the best we've had since the blizzard of '93.

I'm in Western PA. 7Springs has 72" basses and are expecting another 6-8" of pow tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## banana420 (Dec 7, 2009)

burritosandsnow said:


> any conditions today are going to be better than the ones in may-september .. appreciate it when you got it .. stay dedicated and ride


i wish i could think like that but money is tight for me and it's not worth the gas money and lift ticket money to me anymore this year unless there is some sort of miracle snow storm... 

Things will be different next year when i have a season pass. I guess i should start looking forward to the motocross season:dunno:

i did atleast spend the first 8 weekends of the season on the slopes tho


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

lol. this has been the best season the east coast has seen in the last 5 years.


----------



## banana420 (Dec 7, 2009)

maybe in maryland u guys got pounded


----------



## supremej (Feb 14, 2010)

you all think you have it so hard

coma and ride ontario, freezing wind, no snow, ice everywhere( not patches, EVERYWHERE) and oo ya 15 mins line to get on the chair, 10 min ride up, 2 and a half mins down and do it all over again


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

should have seen it on sunday supreme... 45 minute lines, i shit you not. i was "patrolling" so i said screw this. sat at the entrance to the terrain park and yelled at people not wearing helmets. probably got 4 runs in over 6 hours.

yeah, a bad season for snow in ontario. think our opening day was in january this year. and the other day, we finally got our first real snow. 3-5 inches fell depending where you were. apparently, that matched our total all year thus far.

i can understand the frustration. i just wish our crap snow year didn't coincide with my super poor year or else i'd be chasing that snow.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Pfft yea..keep complaining when you guys get 2 feet of snow IN YOUR BACK YARD.

Some lower resorts out here in Oregon barely have 3 feet base this year...and even the higher up ones are well under half of where they should be...


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

The east coast has been getting pounded this year! And spring riding in Vermont is fun.  Slush does not mean bad!


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

arsenic... you probably think i live in an igloo too right? 

hate to tell ya... grass is whats in my backyard. if i'm not at the hill as often as i am, i would have assumed they were closed for lack of snow. luckily, they are good at making it and somehow, keeping it. our base (even after this last snowfall) is under 3 feet (56cm right now).

and that hill.. vertical of 75m (245ft)... yeah... we rock. come join our pity party!


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

I think arsenic was talking to the OP? My friends in NJ were telling me about their 2ft of snow. So many east coast snowstorms this year, so unfair!


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

gotcha gotcha...

yeah, ontario... you think canada.... and east....

damn.. we gotta have some sweet snow this year! hell no. frustrating. its been a patchy year all over the map... just look at the olympics... whistler?.. record (early) snow year... cyprus? had to truck in snow just to cover parts of the hill. and those are 2.5 hours away from each other! crazyness.


----------



## kswissreject (Feb 26, 2009)

*east coast getting pounded*

That is obviously not true of the entire east cost - just the mid-Atlantic region. They have been getting pounded, but Vermont is way behind where it should be. But yeah - even though the conditions aren't the best, it's still better than summer!


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

banana420 said:


> maybe in maryland u guys got pounded


too bad each trip down our hills takes less than two minutes eh?


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

Holy crap...I only get 2 minutes runs out of the trails that zig zag the mountain! Maybe if you include strapping-in and a little bullshitting with your buddies could I get 2 min out of regular diamond slope. I can down most of these in about 30 seconds. 

Then its another 15 minute ride up the lift...


----------



## Korey (Oct 30, 2009)

i rode in PA last night at camelback during that snow storm, mountain was empty, and the conditions were the best i have ever been in. had the time of my life except for the 5 hours drive back to NYC in the snow


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

Veccster said:


> Holy crap...I only get 2 minutes runs out of the trails that zig zag the mountain! Maybe if you include strapping-in and a little bullshitting with your buddies could I get 2 min out of regular diamond slope. I can down most of these in about 30 seconds.
> 
> Then its another 15 minute ride up the lift...


hahaha, the pain, the torture..


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

wow, i've been riding Jay Peak, Smuggs, Stowe and Whiteface all winter...have really had a bad day yet...i think i'm going on my 15th trip tomorrow. There havent been any powder days for me yet but i've stayed on the right slopes and hide out in the woods where i can. I havent left the mountain yet wishing i hadnt gone.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

T.J. said:


> lol. this has been the best season the east coast has seen in the last 5 years.


Speak for yourself. Michigan has been effin dry. We got three good days of snow this year :/

The most was about a foot. Horrible.


----------



## NHrider (Nov 12, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> What Vermont are you boarding in? Vermont just got 16 inches of snow.


X2
I'm over in NH and we got 12-14 inches today
IMO today was the best conds. thus far this season


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

banana420 said:


> im retiring the board for the year after one more voyage to vermont. this has been the worst season as far as conditions go in the 5 years ive been riding.


maybe its the places your riding. If you're traveling up to VT i'm guessing you're coming from ny or jersey and probably riding the resorts off 91 (stratton, okemo, snow). these places tend to attract a lot of yuppies, especially on the weekends due to their proximity to the city. spend another hour or two in the car and your experiences will change dramatically.

in other news, I rode 8" of fresh this morning and i'll be ridding tomorrow in double that. should shape up for an awesome end of week/weekend. feel free to call it quits...more room on the slopes for me.

and looking at my calendar i have 42 days under my belt this year and i can only think of 1 day that sucked (0 degrees 30mph winds gusting to 50+). really...what makes for a bad day?


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

you guys think you have it bad....out here in colorado i'm constantly getting stuck in powder up to my waist and have to dig my way out! it's awful!








:cheeky4:


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

Willy36 said:


> you guys think you have it bad....out here in colorado i'm constantly getting stuck in powder up to my waist and have to dig my way out! it's awful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had that problem...in my driveway


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

NH just got 10+ inches of snow yesterday...and 2-5 inches of rain forecasted tonight. It's been one of those winters. That's why were the Ice Coast. Saturday's going to be scetchy...see you guys out there!!!


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

wil and vec...

you suck. and not even in the good way. you're just mean.


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

Extremo said:


> NH just got 10+ inches of snow yesterday...and 2-5 inches of rain forecasted tonight. It's been one of those winters. That's why were the Ice Coast. Saturday's going to be scetchy...see you guys out there!!!


not my new hampshire....i'm looking at 18+ inches and its still coming down hard. best day of the year so far today.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah this storm was wierd...20 min northwest of me and they didnt get any rain. I'm thinking of hitting bretton woods this weekend but I'm sure it'll be packed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

I am looking to go up to vermont from ny (long island)....b/c i see they got dumped on harcore this week...but i also see that they are getting hit with rain....
i was wondering if anyone was up there and knows how the conditions are? i plan on boarding saturday.

i have a season pass to Okemo, stratton, and Sunapee....trying to also see which of these 3 have the better conditions...but according to weather.com they all are getting rain.
thanks in advance for any responses.

o yea...and by the way...i have done about 7-8 trips so far this year and the conditions have been great for the most part. i hit mountain creek once, and that mountain blows but what do you expect. to say vermont has sucked this year is retarded


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

you'll get good conditions anywhere saturday. okemo already has over 30 inches and they're expecting more with this next storm that is moving in. while the lowlands are seeing rain, most of the mountains are seeing snow. sunapee is getting a bit of rain, but okemo should be sick. i don't get along with stratton well, but that's another story.

if i were you i'd fork out a couple bucks and drive up to jay. best place on earth when the snow is fresh.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Ultimat777 said:


> I am looking to go up to vermont from ny (long island)....b/c i see they got dumped on harcore this week...but i also see that they are getting hit with rain....
> i was wondering if anyone was up there and knows how the conditions are? i plan on boarding saturday.
> 
> i have a season pass to Okemo, stratton, and Sunapee....trying to also see which of these 3 have the better conditions...but according to weather.com they all are getting rain.
> ...



7-8 trips in 2010 or the season? With the dough to get 3 season passes I'd be making more trips out west. But usually up in the mountains there'll be snow.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

pay 1 price and get 3 mountains...and i got a student pass so it was only $300 (Yes i know...its an amazing deal)
and i have gone 7-8 times in 2010...maybe 3 times in the end of 09. I have been trying to go every weekend i can. but with work and the 4 hour drive up to vermont...it isn't that easy to go more often.

Last season i got a season pass too ($600) same deal but no student pass. and it was the most i ever went in a season...13 times.
I wish i could go more, but its not like i live around the block from a mountain. And i can't always get someone to go with me, and that drive sucks alone.

it paid off last year, and it paid off already this year, so im not complaining. Next year i want to hit a lot of differnt mountains i never been to (jay peak, stowe, and some others i haven't really looked into it yet) so i wont be getting the season pass. unless i can get one of my friends to use their student id again. b/c for $300 you can't go wrong. For $70 a lift ticket it only take 4 times and its paid off. and it works for 3 mountains.

so ur saying with all the rain mixed in its still gonna be good? i really hope so.. when i heard how much snow they got in vt...i was all about it. Love to board in vt...ny/nj doesn't come close to comparing to it.

for the first time this year i hit up blue mountain in Pa,, and thats a decent mountain for a small mountain. i also tried sunapee for the first time, and the conditions were absolutely great.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't care what the conditions are like. I'm riding until they stop running the lifts. Then it's on to my skim board to get through summer.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Dayum you got a great deal. I'm hoping to find a share in a house in VT next season. I haven't ridden seriously for years. I'm 40 lbs heavier than when I used to ride. I had two seasons with 25+ days at Hunter. The drive to VT 4 hours solo is painful, I feel for ya bro. Let me know when you go again and I'll hitch a ride and chip in for gas. :thumbsup:

I've only been up I think 5x this season. All within 5 weeks so that's not too bad. It just made me realize how out of shape I am and I'm scared to fall asleep or get a leg cramp while driving home. But the snow hasn't been that bad, unless you're used to catching all the snow days... :laugh::dunno:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

NWBoarder28 said:


> I don't care what the conditions are like. I'm riding until they stop running the lifts. Then it's on to my skim board to get through summer.


Same here, if it's not a heavy rain I'm there.


----------

